# During a Fever - do you dress them warm or keep them cool?



## Maxine45

With a feverish pre-verbal toddler, how do you know whether to pile on the blankets or keep him cool?

also, secondary question - if he's teething, what is the purpose of the accompanying fever?


----------



## alegna

I just watched her cues.

If she seemed cool I'd cover her. If she seemed hot I'd uncover her.

-Angela


----------



## kristinc

I always help the fever by putting more clothes on them until the fever breaks making sure that they are staying well hydrated. We get fevers because our innate intelligence tells us that raising the temp high enough to kill the bacteria or virus will help us get well sooner. As long as the child is not less than 2 months of age a fever is a good thing. Help them, help their bodies to kill the bad guys by keeping them warm, low-key/restful, and well hydrated.


----------



## Maxine45

I was thinking perhaps their hands and feet could be my guide.
if he has cold hands/feet then I would keep him warm.
but his hands got very warm and he still seemed to want the blankets.


----------



## Starr

Yup I always check her feet and arms/ hands.


----------



## gingerstar

Not a doctor, but I had septicemia (sp?) and a high fever, and I felt like I was freezing. I kept adding more covers, trying to feel warm, and so my fever kept getting higher 'cos of all the covers keeping in the heat. I was hospitalized, and my doctor said that putting on all those covers was the *wrong* thing to do - it drove my fever higher.
Now, I agree w/pp - that is what our bodies are designed to do, but in some cases, a high fever can cause complications (like seizures) so I have learned to be cautious of adding covers, since it can drive the temp higher than our body might go on its own.

Since temperature elevation, seen as a fever, is not generally harmful and may be beneficial, use of antipyretic therapy (i.e. Tylenol, Ibuprofen) should be determined by the child or adult's discomfort with the fever. Some basic measures, that may be helpful, include: 1.) Taking care to dress the child or adult lightly, avoiding overdressing or over bundling, 2.) Offer lukewarm baths, not colder for twenty minutes as needed, 3.) drinking plenty of fluids 4.) Use antipyretic medication.

(Taken directly from my MD's website. I really like these doc's, and trust their advice.)

So, in a nutshell, light covers is how I go.


----------



## Maggieinnh

I agree with gingerstar, that is what I have learned from the medical profession as well and it makes sense, with children especially you would want to be careful, as seizures can happen faster due to their small bodies reacting faster to temperature changes.
Also the extremities, like hands and feet are a bad place to check for body temperature, you need to feel their main body, like the back of the neck, back or stomach and as pp said follow the cues of the child but make sure the child is well hydrated and not piling on the clothes/blankets.


----------



## Maxine45

wow thanks everyone, I'm glad I asked.
This is great information.


----------



## DancingOtter

I don't do anything really. I offer blankets, they kick them off if it's uncomfortable. I dress them normally.


----------



## Kama82

I try my best to keep her cool. My daughter experiences INTENSE discomfort with fever, I always have as well it is a horrible sensation for me and from the way she acts when she has a fever I am betting she hates it too so I do my best to bring it down as quickly as possible.
I do understand a fevers purpose and leave it a lone if she is not uncomfy but imo better to be a little sick for a few days then in agony for one day you know? Even if letting the fever get higher would get rid of the illness faster its not worth it if she is in agony.
If she acts cold she will bring a blankie to me and I let her cover up.


----------

